# Thank you!



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

I came across this poem today. As I read it cried like a baby. I just wanted to thank all of you who have taken a dog in as a foster, stray, adopted, etc. You are my heroes!

'My family brought me home cradled in their arms.
They cuddled me and smiled at me and said I was full of charm.
They played with me and laughed with me and showered me with toys.
I sure do love my family, especially the girls and boys.
The children loved to feed me, they gave me special treats.
They even let me sleep with them - all snuggled in the sheets.
I used to go for walks, often several times a day.
They even fought to hold the leash, I'm very proud to say.
These are the things I'll not forget - a cherished memory.
I now live in the shelter-without my family.
They used to laugh and praise me when I played with that old shoe.
But I didn't know the difference between the old ones and the new.
The kids and I would grab a rag, for hours we would tug.
So I thought I did the right thing when I chew the bedroom rug.
They said that I was out of control, and would have to live outside.
This I did not understand, although I tried and tried.
The walks stopped, one by one; they said they hadn't time.
I wish that I could change things, I wish I knew my crime.
My life became so lonely, in the backyard, on a chain.
I barked and barked all day long to keep from going insane.
So they brought me to the shelter but were embarassed to say why,
They said I caused an allergy, and then they each kissed me goodbye.
If I'd only had some classes, as a little pup.
I wouldn't have been so hard to handle when I was all grown up.
"You only have one day left." I heard the worker say.
Does that mean I have a second chance?
Do I go Home today?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh you have made me cry too :teary:


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

That last sentence is what did me in!!! So sad


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

So sad....would like to post it on my FB page. Did you find it on the internet?


----------



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

wow that is a powerful poem. it really is a shame that this happens so often. i made the choice to bring Ava home to live with me not as a pet but as a member of my family. she can be alittle hard to handle at times but that is no different from any other member of my family. she is stuck with me and i with her.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yup. teary eyed...


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

clearcreekranch said:


> So sad....would like to post it on my FB page. Did you find it on the internet?


 Yes. Saw it on a rescue site...Home


----------



## Lorelei (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh jeesh, that is awfully heart-breaking. Every shelter should have that hanging on their wall. It reminds me of a book I had as a kid. Now, I have NO idea who got me this book, but it made me cry so hard, and it was a book for very young children. It was all about a couple that adopt a kitten, and play with it and love it, and everything is so wonderful. So, at that point I was thinking, 'Yay! What a fun story!' 

But then!!... they have a baby. The book actually goes into detail about how all the things the couple thought was cute about the kitten became annoying and eventually they just ignored it. I think they even smacked it at one point! Of course, there were pictures of the poor kitty, confused and sad! I just remember hating that couple with a vengence (Probably not a real good emotion for a kid to feel!)

Seriously, I'd like to find out who gave me that as a young kid... Of course, maybe it was a good thing after all, because it was probably a big contributer to my desire to be a responsible pet-caregiver. But, I just remember the feeling of shock... .. ... and wondering 'How could they not see what was happening from the cat's point of view and feel what she felt... confused and sad'.


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

Touching and true. Thanks for sharing


----------

